# The Garden Tractor Thread



## bad news (Aug 8, 2015)

I see a number of the guys on here have garden tractors and thought it would be fun to start a thread to share pictures and discussion.  Everybody likes pictures, right?

Here's my wife's 1974 Case 446.  The 16 hp Onan still does ok and it's got the three point hitch with hydraulic pto.


----------



## Corey (Aug 8, 2015)

Neat.  That is a pretty good optical illusion... for a second, I thought that pile of logs was on the trailer... I said, "Woah...where ya gonna sit to drive?!?"


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 8, 2015)

Not a garden tractor, only a crappy LT 1000 w/ 6 speed, but the 21 HP Briggs does not flinch in heavy grass, heavy loads, or when plowing uphill on a 10% grade.  Lack of traction is the big issue.


----------



## coaly (Aug 8, 2015)

JD 400 glorified wheel barrow brings in the manure.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 1950 Ford 8-N spreading the love.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chick Chick ; co-pilot / navigator / hood ornament.


----------



## HybridFyre (Aug 8, 2015)

bad news said:


> I see a number of the guys on here have garden tractors and thought it would be fun to start a thread to share pictures and discussion.  Everybody likes pictures, right?
> 
> Here's my wife's 1974 Case 446.  The 16 hp Onan still does ok and it's got the three point hitch with hydraulic pto.
> 
> View attachment 160248




Yeah buddy! I have a '71 444 and a '74 224. These guys are tanks!


----------



## bad news (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, they're a rugged machine and the look bad A as well.  If I found another at a good price I'd grab it just to set it up for different jobs.  They're fun to mess with and can do some work.

mustash29 - "my" tractor is a 15 hp Craftsman lawn mower, so we're in the same boat.

coaly - that's a remarkable hood ornament.  It'll sit there and let you drive it around?


I know there's some more garden tractor guys on here.  Let's see them.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, I'll toss mine up...

1989 JD322.  Smooth and quiet as can be.  18hp 3cyl gas Yanmar engine, cat 0 3pt, lots of attachments.  Treats me well, does most everything I ask.  Definitely a little tractor, not a lightweight.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2015)

Those ain't garden tractors, coaly!

Traded mine for a CUT, but I did have a 1965 IH Cub 123 in very good shape.


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2015)

Two in one shot of the old Case VC and the Allis Chalmers doing their thing.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2015)

Geez, Jags... why don't you just mount a Laz-Boy on that old VC?  That thing should have a proper stamped pan seat!


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Geez, Jags... why don't you just mount a Laz-Boy on that old VC?  That thing should have a proper stamped pan seat!


 You kidding me?  Those old butt slappers are horrible.
That air ride, lumbar adjusting, weight compensated seat with arm rests is the cats meow.


----------



## John S (Aug 10, 2015)

1966 Wheel Horse 856, Kohler 8hp, real 3 speed transmission.  First photo is the day I got it last April - big smile.  Since then the engine and trans seem perfect, always starts and runs.  I didn't buy it for mowing but I did get the PTO mess (which the original owner told me about) straightened out and tried it a couple of times.  More of a field mower than a finish lawn mower.  I may work on the deck this winter - spindles, bearings, who knows. Meanwhile, I've removed the deck.  Today's project was improving the path around the back 3 ac woods - those two photos are a little fuzzy but you get the idea.


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2015)

mustash29 said:


> Not a garden tractor, only a crappy LT 1000 w/ 6 speed, but the 21 HP Briggs does not flinch in heavy grass, heavy loads, or when plowing uphill on a 10% grade.  Lack of traction is the big issue.
> 
> View attachment 160320



Put chains on the wheels. I have the same mower with a Kohler 18HP and we have sloping property that is a bear to mow when the grass is fresh green or wet. Chains have made a world of difference on the mower. I never get stuck now.


----------



## bad news (Aug 10, 2015)

There's the man who might have the best looking of the bunch.  That 66 Wheel Horse is a cool machine.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 11, 2015)

My 420 with 3point, MMM and front blade. Gets used year round. Does a lot of work for its size. Even in the snow.


----------



## Fred Wright (Aug 12, 2015)

It's not much to look at but it serves. Old Murray Widebody GT saved from the scrapyard some years ago. I've worked the heck out of it in the woods, it just keeps pulling.


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 12, 2015)

begreen said:


> Put chains on the wheels. I have the same mower with a Kohler 18HP and we have sloping property that is a bear to mow when the grass is fresh green or wet. Chains have made a world of difference on the mower. I never get stuck now.


 
Mine has the larger 20 x 10 rear tires.  I mow in the top notch (highest setting) and can't run chains with the deck mounted, the RR chain will occasionally catch the deck.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2015)

My bad, we have the LT2000. I too field mow in the highest setting. Our stock rear wheels are 20 x 10 too. Maybe they moved the deck on the LT1000 or it has a smaller chassis?

PS: I just checked and the LT2000's deck is a good 4" in front of the rear tires. Lots of room there.


----------



## bad news (Aug 12, 2015)

Couple of those green ones still doing it on here - that diesel 322 is real cool and the 420 is a pretty stout garden tractor.  It has the 20 hp Onan, doesn't it?  How do you like it?  Our Case is my first real Onan experience and overall it's been pretty good.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the comment, yep I like my 322.  Just to clarify; I have the gas engine whereas the 332 has the diesel.  Same tractor, almost the same number, even the same engine (block, cooling system, etc.) just different fuel.  

I really like your 446.  In fact, I was going to get one but then I was visiting my buddy (in fact with a Honda repower in his JD420) who happened to have a 444 in the corner and said he found the turning radius to be too large to make mowing convenient for him, and I have lots of trees, so that kind of pushed me towards the 322.  Otherwise I might be sharing 446 stories with you right now.  

Thanks for starting this fun thread.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2015)

Garden tractors are not great machines for mowing, anyway.  I've mowed with lawn tractors, three different garden tractors (Bolens, Wheel Horse, IH Cub Cadet), a compact utility tractor (72" deck!), and now... a zero turn.

Based on all that experience, the garden tractor is my absolute last choice for mowing, as it has many of the same disadvantages of the CUT, but without a good size deck to make up for its inefficiencies.  In fact, my CUT tears up less turf in sharp turns than the rear wheels of most of my garden tractors, especially the Wheel Horse.

What I did like about the garden tractors was their heft and power in such a small footprint.  Very handy for heavy jobs where the CUT is cumbersome, like grading dirt around my wood stacks or pulling a trailer of firewood thru the woods, where the damn CUT ROPS always catches low branches.


----------



## bad news (Aug 13, 2015)

Oops, my bad - I misread.  I think I'd rather have your machine than a 332 to be honest.  It seems that the diesel repairs can get expensive quickly.

I love the 446 for a lot of uses, but your buddy wasn't fooling - it takes about an acre to get that thing spun around.  Mowing in and around obstacles is honestly a hassle, and the wheels on the mower deck like to dig in and leave gouges on very sharp corners so you do a lot of back and forth, raise and lower type antics.  We actually do very little mowing with ours and use our 15.5hp Craftsman riding mower for the bulk of it.  I got the Craftsman for free from a relative who couldn't get it running and replaced it with another machine.  He told me if I wanted it, come get it so I grabbed it hoping it wouldn't be too much hassle.  I got it home and found out that it was simply out of gas.  The guy had spent all day trying to figure out the problem before going and dropping $600 on a used Deere.  I haven't had the heart to tell him what was wrong, haha.


----------



## HybridFyre (Aug 13, 2015)

bad news said:


> Oops, my bad - I misread.  I think I'd rather have your machine than a 332 to be honest.  It seems that the diesel repairs can get expensive quickly.
> 
> I love the 446 for a lot of uses, but your buddy wasn't fooling - it takes about an acre to get that thing spun around.  Mowing in and around obstacles is honestly a hassle, and the wheels on the mower deck like to dig in and leave gouges on very sharp corners so you do a lot of back and forth, raise and lower type antics.  We actually do very little mowing with ours and use our 15.5hp Craftsman riding mower for the bulk of it.  I got the Craftsman for free from a relative who couldn't get it running and replaced it with another machine.  He told me if I wanted it, come get it so I grabbed it hoping it wouldn't be too much hassle.  I got it home and found out that it was simply out of gas.  The guy had spent all day trying to figure out the problem before going and dropping $600 on a used Deere.  I haven't had the heart to tell him what was wrong, haha.



Maybe you'll be getting a used Deere in a few years too...


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 13, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Garden tractors are not great machines for mowing, anyway.



Yea, I'd agree.  My coworker is trying to convince me to get a zero-turn, although I can't justify purchasing another machine yet.  I have 2 acres of mostly obstacles, and figure I could cut my 2+ hrs mowing in half, and that does add up to value in the long run.




bad news said:


> I think I'd rather have your machine than a 332 to be honest. It seems that the diesel repairs can get expensive quickly.



I agree with that too.  I haven't owned a diesel and I'm not bashing them, but since I'm not familiar with servicing them like I am for gas, since they are more expensive, and especially since I found the 322 when I needed one but didn't find a 332, that's what I got!  Have fun with your fleet.


----------



## Mike M. (Aug 13, 2015)

[/IMG]

Just the back of my Case 646 with loader. This is one old tough machine. Handles every task I throw at it with ease.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been pretty pleased with my Craftsman. It mows our lawn and side fields quickly, turns on a dime, and is tough enough to stand up to the bumpy field terrain. Going on its 8th season soon and it has been very reliable. We don't go for the manor lawn, just a good quick cut. In spring this can be every 3 days. I like the grass collector with the right blades. We use the clippings for mulch and compost. Right now though the only thing to cut are dandelions and the grass over the septic field.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> I've been pretty pleased with my Craftsman. It mows our lawn and side fields quickly, turns on a dime, and is tough enough to stand up to the bumpy field terrain. Going on its 8th season soon and it has been very reliable. We don't go for the manor lawn, just a good quick cut. In spring this can be every 3 days. I like the grass collector with the right blades. We use the clippings for mulch and compost. Right now though the only thing to cut are dandelions and the grass over the septic field.


My grass is the best over the septic field. No weeds there unlike the rest of the yard.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2015)

Right now that is the only place with green grass. Our lawn and field is not like a golf course. More like a ski slope with moguls.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2015)

DoubleB said:


> Yea, I'd agree.  My coworker is trying to convince me to get a zero-turn, although I can't justify purchasing another machine yet.  I have 2 acres of mostly obstacles, and figure I could cut my 2+ hrs mowing in half, and that does add up to value in the long run.


An old member here, who was an OPE mechanic, used to say that a lawn tractor with 4-wheel steering could out-perform a zero turn on a property like yours.  His reasoning was that zero turns are great for ripping across wide-open spaces, with the occasional obstacle, but most of their speed advantage evaporates when you have a LOT of obstacles.  The lawn tractor with 4-wheel steering can negotiate those obstacles quickly and efficiently, and also serve purposes other than mowing.

I can't speak from any of my own experience on that, as I've not owned any lawn tractor with 4-wheel steering, but my neighbor does seem to like his.  I mow with a Deere 757 ZTrak, and it covers ground so fast I sometimes feel like I'm doing internal organ damage from all the bumping around.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2015)

Good info, we have LOTS of obstacles.


----------



## Knots (Aug 14, 2015)

Economy Power King and Jim Dandy.  All gear drive and good fun!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 14, 2015)

No garden tractor, but I'm thinking about it.

I bought a used Craftsman YT 4000 that mowed well when I tested it, but since then has been a hangar queen. It currently has a serious carburetor issue I need to give in and take to a mower shop to get fixed, since I haven't had time to figure it out myself. I was having problems with the transmission freezing up and causing the engine to stall until I realized it likes to collect grass clippings between the fan and the transmission case. I think regularly clearing that out has stopped that. The electric blade clutch draws so much current that if I turn the lights on, the meter shows net drain on the battery, so I can't really mow after dark.

And it couldn't climb over the moguls, as begreen called them, in my yard until I regraded last year. It still has trouble on the steeper sections if there's any moisture, but I just use the walk behind for that. My Husqvarna has been brilliant.

I also will never understand why they'd set up something marketed as a "yard" tractor with 1" to 4" deck height. I don't even know anyone who mows their front lawn only 1" tall, and I can't imagine a yard getting mowed shorter than 3". The spring rains in Washington don't pause long enough to mow until long after the grass starts growing, so a deck that can be set at 5 or 6 inches would make the first mowing of the season a lot easier.

If it starts treating me better after a good going over by a mechanic, the yard tractor can stay. Otherwise, it will probably get replaced by something I know I can count on.

But since I don't plan to do any regular tilling or towing, the other option that cross my mind was a large (36"+) commercial walk-behind. Honestly, my lot is hilly enough I probably should do so for safety - it's either lots time-consuming awkward patterns to manage up-down mowing, or else mowing cross slope while sitting on the uphill fender to stay upright.


----------



## KD0AXS (Aug 14, 2015)

2000 John Deere 425.  20 HP Kawasaki engine, 54" deck, 46" blower. 

Here it is set up for winter.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Aug 15, 2015)

My 74 Simplicity 3414 Baron s, I only use it for hauling.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 15, 2015)

KD0AXS said:


> 2000 John Deere 425.  20 HP Kawasaki engine, 54" deck, 46" blower.
> 
> Here it is set up for winter.


Did someone say winter?











First, we have to get thru walnut harvesting season:






... and tractor hay ride season:






Baby girl on my little tractor:


----------



## Grateful11 (Aug 15, 2015)

Did someone say air seat?


----------



## bad news (Aug 17, 2015)

Knots said:


> Economy Power King and Jim Dandy.  All gear drive and good fun!



I have never seen one of these before.  That's really something.  Looks like it pulls pretty good?

Ashful, I don't think we live in the same part of town   That is a remarkable lawn.

More of those Deere 400 series around than I realized I think.  '74 Simplicity looks mint.

I started this thread, and it's not helping my growing lawn tractor interest.  Maybe one more wouldn't hurt...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2015)

Giving the poor garden tractor a break. It has taken a beating for 15 years now lugging everything. Of course right after big red was delivered it snowed like crazy and I found that the poor old Husqvarna garden tractor with the blade is still preferable for plowing 1,300 feet of driveway. But red is dog nuts for humping wood and gravel up the hill. Foton 35hp Chinese thingy. Yeah I know, but exactly half the price of a Kubota or Deere and at 68 I will probably fall apart before it does. Bucket forks are wonderful and much cheaper than back surgeries.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2015)

That is one heck of a tall ROPS canopy!  How many trees have you limbed with that, Bro?  I hate mine, but figure I better leave it on, lest someone other than me roll the machine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 23, 2015)

Ashful said:


> That is one heck of a tall ROPS canopy!  How many trees have you limbed with that, Bro?  I hate mine, but figure I better leave it on, lest someone other than me roll the machine.



I took the canopy off the top of the ROPS day one. I had the ROPS folded down for a while but have put it back up.


----------



## Grateful11 (Aug 23, 2015)

We have 3 tractors with ROPS the rest have a cabs, the Kubota L3940, the Kubota MX5100 and the IH 686 Row Crop have a ROPS. The 686 has a factory canopy and ROPS and can't be folded down. We run the L3940 with the ROPS down about 99% of the time because it's used to feed cattle on a feedlot everyday and the feed trough covers are too low to get under with the ROPS up. We do put the ROPS up when moving round bales and heavy loads, would rather be on the side of safety. Also a guy told me one day, "if the ROPS is up put the seatbelt on, if it's down leave the seatbelt off".


----------



## Ashful (Aug 23, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> "if the ROPS is up put the seatbelt on, if it's down leave the seatbelt off".


That's in the user manual of any machine with a fold-down ROPS, as well.

Wish mine folded down.  I keep breaking tree limbs, and just know I'm going to catch it on a porch overhang or garage door, one of these days.  My mower ROPS folds down, but the tractor's is fixed.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 24, 2015)

Cut's and full size always steel the spot light from the true garden tractors.


----------



## bad news (Sep 7, 2015)

Asking too much?

...in retrospect, yes.  Needed to move the car trailer back a few feet as it was a bit in the way and the Case was already out and about so I latched on and gave it a shove.  It did it.  Not much weight on those front wheels though.  Sorry, terrible quality phone picture.  Who else had their garden tractors out doing work this holiday weekend?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 7, 2015)

Too friggin hot here for much tractor'n this weekend.  Ground out and epoxied a garage floor, instead.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Sep 11, 2015)

I use my husky with the deck and when I go deep, off the deck comes!


----------



## Tom123 (Oct 3, 2015)

I bought my 2000 series Cub Cadet used 16 years ago and it's been through the war and still going strong.


----------



## Anumber1 (Oct 3, 2015)

mustash29 said:


> Not a garden tractor, only a crappy LT 1000 w/ 6 speed, but the 21 HP Briggs does not flinch in heavy grass, heavy loads, or when plowing uphill on a 10% grade.  Lack of traction is the big issue.
> 
> View attachment 160320


I picked up a much unloved lt2000 from a co-worker that coulnt get it started.

Turns out the brake rod to the transaxle bent and jammed. This made it not quite close the brake safety interlock switch., preventing the unit from cranking. 

Bent it back straight and it fired right up. Gotta love a free fix!

Its 8 years old but was only used 2 seasons before it was left to sit in a dirt floored shed till I got it.

Cuts great but yes... not a real garden tractor.


----------



## crowescabin (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's my garden tractor. It's a craftsman gt6000. It seems to do everything I need it to do.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Nov 6, 2015)

Another Power King, shown here skidding black cherry, this is my 1975 1614. It has a 14 hp kohler, dual three speed transmissions, cat 0 three point hitch, fully hydraulic front end loader, and wheel weights.


----------



## bad news (Nov 7, 2015)

That Power King with the loader is awesome.   I keep an eye on craigslist for another Case 446 or 448.  One of these days I'll find the right deal on one to put a loader on.  

This time of year the leaves look to be about a foot deep on my lawn and I'm most jealous of the tow behind vacuum trailer that my neighbor has.


----------



## Knots (Nov 7, 2015)

You could get a lot of attachments for the PK.  I had a sickle bar but foolishly sold it.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Nov 7, 2015)

I wish I had some attachment, what you see is what I have but I got it for free so can't complain


----------



## renewablejohn (Dec 1, 2015)

My Holder A15 running the log processor


----------



## bad news (Dec 4, 2015)

I had to look up the A15, that's awesome.  Do you have any implements for it? That thing looks wicked stout.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2015)

renewablejohn said:


> My Holder A15 running the log processor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a mini Triple-D... minus the second engine.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 4, 2015)

Mahindra Max 25. Definitely not a garden tractor!


----------



## bad news (Dec 5, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Reminds me of a mini Triple-D... minus the second engine.


 
That's remarkable.  A cool piece of history.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 7, 2015)

1978 Sears Suburban GT18


----------



## bad news (Dec 8, 2015)

Those Suburbans are a classic looking tractor for sure.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yea I had Dad's old Suburban 12hp, it was built like a tank.


----------



## BenTN (Dec 29, 2015)

New to me 77 Sears 16/6. Love it so far. $150, a carb kit and a couple rattle cans and she was ready for the woods.


----------



## bad news (Jan 6, 2016)

There you go.  That is a good deal on a cool vintage machine.  $150 and you're the king of the woods, can't beat it.  Gonna keep an eye out for some tire chains for it?


----------



## BenTN (Jan 6, 2016)

bad news said:


> There you go.  That is a good deal on a cool vintage machine.  $150 and you're the king of the woods, can't beat it.  Gonna keep an eye out for some tire chains for it?


thanks

i definitely need more traction in the rear. thinkin i may put a set of Kenda Executioners on the rear and watch for some wheel weights. we dont get much snow here, mainly slick clay mud on slopes to deal with. chains may be the better option with weight, idk, still researching/deciding while i save my lunch money.


----------



## Jags (Jan 6, 2016)

Put a set of chains on that thing.  They will make more difference than the tire weights do.


----------



## bad news (Jan 6, 2016)

It'd be pretty mean with a gnarly tire on it like that, but chains do help quite a bit and the pair will cost less than one tire.  Might be worth a try for you.


----------

